# Should I get checked out after a fall?



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

I had a fall this morning, where my legs slipped from underneath me and I landed on my bottom.  I am 13 weeks pregnant.

I know that everything is probably okay, but I am worried that it's such a long time until I next see the hospital or a midwife (another 2 weeks).  I don't know whether I should make an appointment to see someone tomorrow just to get everything checked out.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Sarah. 

Are you aware if what blood group you are. 

Things are probably fine as you fell on your bum not your abdomen. If you are concerned call your midwife and have a chat with her. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Kaz.  My lood group is A+. Does that make a big difference?

I'm feeling better now but think I'll call the midwife tomorrow anyway just for peace of mind.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you were a negative blood group you need anti d after any "trauma". 

But you are positive so that is ok. No need to worry 

Yeah ring her and have a chat. 

Kaz xxx


----------

